# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  solicitud de informacion

## COR

Buenos dias a todos.
Soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria saber si alguien me puede informar de que permisos hacen falta para poder navegar con una barca inchable modelo NAVIGATOR III, en los embalses de la Comunidad de Madrid y de Castilla la Mancha.
Muchas gracias

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro COR :Smile: 

Te he movido el mensaje a este hilo que creo es más adecuado.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Bienvenido al foro y espero que éste enlace te sirva!!!!!!

http://www.chtajo.es/organismo/direcciones.htm

*Fuente:ch tajo*

----------

